

SEO and HTTPS: Does HTTPS Help Your Rankings? - matts9581
http://www.orbitmedia.com/blog/does-https-help-your-rankings/

======
codesuela
> If you have an ecommerce site or a site with a login feature, you already
> have a secure site.

wut

------
dazc
Should Read:

SEO and HTTPS: Does Lame Quality Link Bait Help Your Rankings?

------
hnha
this spam adds nothing to Google's original statement that https will have a
small effect.

